

Filepicker.io launches Django, Rails, PHP, Phonegap libraries - brettcvz
https://www.filepicker.io/products/libraries/

======
brettcvz
Let us know if there are other backend libraries or plugins you'd like to see!
And of course, pull requests are encouraged on the libraries

~~~
lux
Awesome stuff! Just saw the new pricing updates too, nicely done! Filepicker
is going to be perfect for my next project :)

I just whipped up an add-on for my own PHP CMS here too (based on your Cake
example):

<https://github.com/jbroadway/filepicker>

Cheers!

~~~
13rules
Good pricing change ... I was hesitant to try this out because I already have
an S3 upload option and the old pricing plan had S3 upload only on the
$50/month plan. With the free plan I can try things out without having to
start paying right away — very cool.

The GMail integration is awesome as well — I can see my clients really liking
that.

Going to have another look at this. Nice work all!

------
jurre
You should really pay a designer a couple of hundred bucks to spice up that
default bootstrap theme in my opinion. Standard bootstrap looks like a weekend
hack to me (and probably a huge part of your target audience) and your service
is so much more than that.

The libraries look great by the way!

~~~
brettcvz
We actually got a great looking design all ready to go, we just have to find
the time to get around and actually code it up! Figured we'd add the
functionality to the core product first before sprucing up our site/marketing
side of things

~~~
peterjmag
Want some help with that? :-)

(Seriously though, if you're looking for a front-end guy with a formal design
background, drop me a line!)

------
callmeed
I'm excited to try Filepicker.io in an upcoming project _but_

Why on earth does it need "Post on my behalf" permissions for Facebook? I'm
guessing FB will be a popular sources of images for many, but this just adds
another (confusing IMO) step in the authorization process. Yes, I know it's an
optional permission but totally unnecessary IMO.

~~~
brettcvz
I agree - I really don't like the language Facebook uses for this. We need the
ability to save photos back into your facebook, which facebook considers to be
a "Post". We explicitly turn off notifying your friends, so we don't spam the
world whenever you save a photo, but facebook still considers this a post and
requires the corresponding permissions

------
purephase
This is excellent. If only I could convince certain folks to move away from
their flash-based uploaders, then we'd be in business. ;)

I'll keep at it!

------
simonw
Any plans for a non-JavaScript fallback? I love the concept but using it would
break our site's ability to work without JS. We currently upload files
directly to S3 using their signed hidden form field feature, but I'd love to
be able to enhance the experience for JS capable devices without breaking it
for everyone else.

------
fredsters_s
love it. the pace these guys develop at is insane.

------
asdfprou
I just tried installing the Rails gem but it is telling me that it can't be
found on rubygems.org... anyone else having a problem? Seems like this is too
new to have on StackOverflow.

~~~
liyanchang
Ah. Sorry about the oversight. Should now work on rubygems.org

------
elchief
Looks good.

Demo is a bit disconcerting when it scrolls the background even though popup
looks modal. thx

------
bthomas
Can this be used for large (100-500M) files? If not, is there a similar
service that is good for that?

~~~
brettcvz
Yup, we can handle up to 50Gb (so far)

------
fooyc
So, either PHP is a framework, or Django, Rails, Phonegap are programming
languages ?

~~~
vasco
Just the title is wrong, on the website they say CakePHP

------
codegeek
one question. I recall from reading earlier posts that filepicker.io backend
is built primiarly on Flask framework. Are you including library for Flask as
well ?

~~~
brettcvz
We were looking at flask, but weren't sure the best way to make it a "library"
- most of the basic functionality can be done via the requests library, for
example.

With Rails, Django, etc. we were able to build into the ORMs and templating
engine in a way that made for some cool magic.

~~~
Cixelyn
any chance you could bake in functionality for WTForms instead? since a number
of flask users use that as a form handling library.

------
liyanchang
Thanks to Max Tilford who helped with the Ruby gem.

------
na85
Is .io the new, trendy, hipster TLD? Why?

~~~
nicholassmith
Nice and short? .com not available? .io being related to the business? Could
be anything really.

